# hésitation pour l'achat d'un iphone



## mathias12345 (24 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, 

pour différentes raison j'ai du vendre mon iphone 13 pour passer à un vieil honor bien pourri, maintenant je peux à nouveau prendre un iphone et j'hésite

je n'aime plus l'encoche donc l'iphone 14 pro me tente beaucoup avec en plus le 120 Hz son écran très lumineux et la qualité des photos

mais je me dis que finalement l'iphone 13 malgré l'encoche, l'absence de 120 Hz et je trouve le 14 pro plus beau, au début j'ai pensé à prendre l'iphone 13 pro comme il y a le 120 Hz et une très bonne qualité photo et vidéo mais je me dis qu'il y a toujours l'encoche donc autant prendre le 13 au lieu du 13 pro

comme j'ai comme problème le fait que j'ai souvent rapidement envie de changer de téléphone quand j'en ai un, je vais payer mon iphone sur 24 mois pour me forcer à garder mon téléphone pendant 2 ans si je prend le 14 pro ou sur 12 mois si je prend le 13, et donc le garder quelque soit les nouveautés des prochains iphone donc je me dis que même si il y a des changements si j'ai le 14 pro j'ai quand même la pilule au lieu de l'encoche, le 120 Hz, le très bon écran et tout mais même si je compte le prendre sur 24 mois le prix est élevé pour un téléphone

du coup je sais pas trop, prendre le 13 sur 12 mois qui me conviendra moins que le 14 pro mais qui est moins cher ou prendre le 14 pro sur 24 mois que je trouve plus beau, qui est sans encoche, avec le 120Hz dont j'ai aussi envie pour un téléphone mais qui, malgré le paiement étalé a un prix total élevé


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Septembre 2022)

C'est très clair et précis, on te sent décidé dans l'indécision !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Septembre 2022)

Et pourquoi ne pas prendre un téléphone en accord avec tes moyens financiers ?
Cela fait maintenant quelques générations que les iPhones (et pas seulement eux...) ont un "très bon écran". Ton indécision me semble fondée sur des critères peu déterminants.


----------



## love_leeloo (25 Septembre 2022)

Dans le doute prends les 2


----------



## iDanGener (25 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> C'est très clair et précis, [..]


Le 3e paragraphe en particulier; un bijou de clarté et de cohérence !
Mais je suis d'accord avec @mathias12345  pour l'encoche; quelle nuisance et que c'est laid !


----------



## iDanGener (25 Septembre 2022)

mathias12345 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> pour différentes raison j'ai du vendre mon iphone 13 pour passer à un vieil honor bien pourri, maintenant je peux à nouveau prendre un iphone et j'hésite


Bonjour,
À quel point est-ce une horreur?  Concernant le 14pro, il n'y a pas d'encoche mais c'est tout comme. Et en plus (en moins ?), il y a encore ce port _vintage_ lightning.  Si tu peux vivre avec ton appareil de remplacement pendant un an, tu pourras peut-être te procurer un iPhone15 sans ces deux irritants.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Septembre 2022)

@iDanGener : On voit bien que tu ne réfléchis pas enfin. L'iPhone 16 est clairement plus indiqué et je le conseille. D'autant plus qu'il sortira dans au moins 24 mois, donc cela épargne à notre ami la durée du crédit qu'il voulait souscrire, exactement !


----------



## iDanGener (25 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> @iDanGener : On voit bien que tu ne réfléchis pas enfin.



Même pas un smiley ?


----------



## Gwen (25 Septembre 2022)

*En effet ça manque de smiley et surtout d’empathie envers un membre qui se pose de vrais questions et attendait de vrais réponses et non des sarcasmes. *

*Du coup je ferme cette discussion. *


----------

